# Women In Sikh History



## Arvind (Sep 28, 2004)

Bibi Nanaki was Guru NanaK ji's sister and first devotee who recognised the divine in him. 

Bibi Roop Kaur was a scribe,of Guru Har Rai,she was a writer and an historian. 

Mata Sundari ji was a very good visonary guide,who secured very good relations between the tat and bandaii Khalsa after 1708 

Mata Ganga was a great and unmatched symbol of patience and forbearance . 

Mata Gujri,wife of Guru Tegh Bahadur-hind di chader,was mother to Guru gobind Singh,became the FIRST female Sikh martyr. 

Mata Sahib Kaur,who became to be known as the MOTHER of the Khalsa,she blessed the khalsa and guided them through difficult times. 

Bibi Rajni,was known for her unmatched dedication,and rewarded the community through the construction of the sacred pool of Amritsar. 

Mata Khivi,who consolidated the langger and becoame the embodiment of service with humality. 

Bibi Bhani,was the transformer of Guruship.....wife of a Guru,daughter of a Guru,mother of a Guru ji. 


Maharani Jind Kaur 1817-1863-was popularly known as Jindaan,was the wife of Shere-ii-Punjab,Maharajah Ranjit Singh,was mother to Maharajah Duleep Singh.She passed in Kensington,in august,1863.She kept the hope for the re-establisjment of the Sikh Kingdom,through fiery advice to her son.


----------



## Khalsa (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.sikhivideos.com/sikhwomen-sikhionline.wmv


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.gurmat.info/sms/smspublications/Spiritual%20Strength%20of%20Women.pdf


----------

